# Part/Assisted Livery Available



## pinkyperky2 (28 July 2018)

Small quiet private yard in  Leigh, Surrey has space for two liveries and two grass liveries.  AYTO on good grazing.  Sandschool and bridleway network nearby.  Flexible livery options  to suit horse/pony and rider.  Retirement, working or leisure riders welcome.


----------



## Phoeberoberta (27 August 2018)

pinkyperky2 said:



			Small quiet private yard in  Leigh, Surrey has space for two liveries and two grass liveries.  AYTO on good grazing.  Sandschool and bridleway network nearby.  Flexible livery options  to suit horse/pony and rider.  Retirement, working or leisure riders welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Would you consider a small pony for grass livery?


----------

